# How many slingshots



## pmatty77

Have made about 5 natural slingshots but keep buying more off e bay and the like,is this normal and is it grounds for divorce


----------



## mattwalt

Yes - and according to my wife... Yes.


----------



## flipgun

Yes and Yes. They would rather we spend a couple of hundred on beer each month.


----------



## Ibojoe

No no no, im good. I just need this one more that I saw online today. It will solve all my shootn woe's! But that's it I promise. hahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## kevmar

Oh ,about 12 now I think.


----------



## pmatty77

Oh that's great I can crack on then


----------



## VAshooter

It helps if the wife has weaknesses to. My wife collects dolls and it's a good bet that when I get a package in the mail, she will be looking for a good deal on that doll she has been looking at.

I am in the process of selling off a gun collection since my kids are not interested in them. So far I've sold off some guns and my wife has new siding and trim on the house and a new bathroom. The kitchen has been completely remodeled and she wants to do the other bathroom next. We've lived in this house for close to 40 years so it's time we put some money into updating some things.


----------



## kevmar

Do you prefer ttf pmatty77 as in your pic?


----------



## raventree78

Yeah man slingshot collecting is fun  the different approaches to the same objective is really interesting to me. I mean it boils down to a fork and an elastic basically but the way this combination is achieved is as varied as there are people shooting and making slingshot. So I think it is only natural to want to own/admire/study a lot of them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pmatty77

kevmar said:


> Do you prefer ttf pmatty77 as in your pic?


When i banded the Wasp up i didn't really know what i liked i suppose i was looking for a quick fix,i prefer 1745 tubes now


----------



## mattwalt

PM77 - can you post a pic of it banded wth 1745?


----------



## pmatty77

mattwalt said:


> PM77 - can you post a pic of it banded wth 1745?


I just therabanded the tubes and use it facing me as in pic,sort of ott


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Currently, I have 3 frames banded up and ready to shoot. Total finished frames on hand at the moment is 5, four boardcuts and my rambone 2.0, and one frame that I need to put the finishing touch on (It's technically shootable, I just want to do some decorative wood-burning before I finish it with BLO and wax). And I just free handed another template for yet another slingshot I want to try and make, so my little slingshot armory is set to grow again soon... right as winter gets here.


----------



## mattwalt

pmatty77 said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM77 - can you post a pic of it banded wth 1745?
> 
> 
> 
> I just therabanded the tubes and use it facing me as in pic,sort of ott
Click to expand...

Cool. The UniPhoxx has actually been holed for 2050 tubes (ball in tube). But I find them a little heavy... I'm considering trying 1842 with a short 2050 sleeve to 'step up' the narrower tubes and try... A matchstick Milbro approach should also work well.


----------



## pmatty77

Yer I had the small balls to put in but they were to fiddly, it seems to be working fine at the moment


----------



## mattwalt

Got 2050 ball in tube on my one DeltaWing. Just think its too much rubber for 9.5mm. My other DW using 2040 looped bands - that once I like more. My UniPhoxx I have 20mm straight TBG presently - but will swop out for some or other tube arrangement I recon once they break.


----------



## pmatty77

I love mine if I had one catty that would be it


----------



## mattwalt

Ironically I had been working on a very similar frame at the time. If I could combine the features I'd be 100% sold. My DW is my utilitarian frame.


----------



## crypter27

Good thing I'm not married ,I make most of my slingshots and most of the time I make them using the scrapper-method I invented . No need to go out looking for tree forks and no need for a garage full of tools either





  








WIN 20151207 02 08 37 Pro




__
crypter27


__
Dec 9, 2015











  








Heavy Metal Scrapper 2




__
crypter27


__
Oct 11, 2016











  








WIN 20150519 235141




__
crypter27


__
May 21, 2015











  








IMG 0532




__
crypter27


__
Apr 1, 2015











  








WIN 20150413 055813




__
crypter27


__
Apr 14, 2015


----------



## VAshooter

You are an inventive and creative person.


----------



## crypter27

VAshooter said:


> You are an inventive and creative person.


*thanks*


----------



## fred45

just turn in a credit cart slip from a strip joint and she will stop complaining about the slingshots


----------



## VAshooter

fred45 said:


> just turn in a credit cart slip from a strip joint and she will stop complaining about the slingshots


I'm not sure my wife would take that very well and I don't think I want to find out.


----------



## BushpotChef

In all honesty, there's so much more annoying (& expensive!) things you could be collecting or spending money on. For example, guys who become obsessed with (not thoroughly interested in!) RC aircraft or vehicles. They're not doing much physical activity, it's extremely expensive & the only one who generally ever gets any excitement out of their interest is themselves. Also it will likely take up an entire room between storage and a work area. Conversely, one back pack could hold a multitude of cases with ammo, bands, pouches & tools - not to mention a good selection of frames and room for a few harvested forks! I'm thinking about starting a thread on the contents of my slingshot bag, if anyone would see merit in this idea please let me know.

As for the question of how many?: When they start getting in the way, the best thing to do is give (or sell?) a few away. This way you're expanding the hobby to others, you get to keep a 'groomed' collection so to speak and best of all...
If she says, 'What, another one!?', you get to say 'I had to part with one to get this one.' And if hopefully she'll see that as responsible hoarding and your off the hook LOL 

Hope that helps and happy shooting!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Can't reference the Missus. They collect all kinds o' krap too. Lady Flipgun is into Adult Coloring. If every SET of colored pencils and assorted paraphernalia were sling shots, Her collection would exceed mine ferociously and if every page of pictures colored and to be colored were 1/4" shot; she would be working on her second 50 gal drum. She says nothing about mine.


----------



## devils son in law

flipgun said:


> Can't reference the Missus. They collect all kinds o' krap too. Lady Flipgun is into Adult Coloring. If every SET of colored pencils and assorted paraphernalia were sling shots, Her collection would exceed mine ferociously and if every page of pictures colored and to be colored were 1/4" shot; she would be working on her second 50 gal drum. She says nothing about mine.


Really Flipgun? I dare you to call her out on it ! :nono:


----------



## flipgun

Stay Tooned! Ain't skeerd o' Mine. Unlike some other pu-cough-sy wh-cough-cough-ped Bi-ahem-tiches. :angrymod:


----------



## 31610

Wow I think I have 50 plus I have a real bad problem .wife ask how many I needed we’ll thats a loaded question there’s I bet 200 templates floating around than there’s boughten ones and I have not even touched on naturals and there like snow flakes no two the same so it’s hard to tell lol.


----------



## VAshooter

flipgun said:


> Stay Tooned! Ain't skeerd o' Mine. Unlike some other pu-cough-sy wh-cough-cough-ped Bi-ahem-tiches. :angrymod:


You talk big flipgun.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Nice to read that there is at least one MAN on the forum that isn't hen pecked and physically abused by his wife because of his slingshot hobby.


----------



## flipgun

...and now? Lady Flipgun

I really love his slingshots and am glad he has them. I can't say anything about the number because i am constantly buying coloring supplies to use in my addiction.

Now you of little faith will think that was me and not she and I can do nothing to convince you otherwise. :iono:


----------



## mattwalt

Adult Colouring FG??? Really... - do they meet like knitting groups and discuss vermillion over tea and cookies?

Sounds like you well may be the most whipped of all.


----------



## pmatty77

Well i hope she lets me continue with my hobby,i hope i don't need to call Delbert Grady in to er "correct" her behaviour,if i may be so bold


----------



## devils son in law

flipgun said:


> ...and now? Lady Flipgun
> 
> I really love his slingshots and am glad he has them. I can't say anything about the number because i am constantly buying coloring supplies to use in my addiction.
> 
> Now you of little faith will think that was me and not she and I can do nothing to convince you otherwise. :iono:


Ms. Flipgun, I apologize if you took my statement wrong. Your husband really is a nice guy and you're lucky to have him. If, by chance, he does misbehave I know a few people that would love to give his collection a good home.

ps....I know who wears the panties in your house too!! :whisper:


----------



## Jolly Roger

Are you certain he doesn't go commando?


----------



## NaturalFork

I have over 100......


----------



## S.C.Daniel

mattwalt said:


> Yes - and according to my wife... Yes.


My wife would say you have a problem... Not as bad as I do, but a problem.

Part of my problem manifest itself in me walking in out of the way places, and coming home with forks to dry.

I gave my great nephews slingshots... Now I'm down to about 12-15 set up to shoot, and a couple drying.

I keep several small folding saws. One in each backpack, one in my truck, and a couple at home.

Pretty sure you see my problem it's DUPLICATION... 

I don't think we are crazy, just 'Otherwise Inclined'...


----------



## Kalevala

Here is part of my collection









so I think You are normal


----------



## VAshooter

I don't see a problem but I do see some nice slingshots.


----------



## ghorn

If the wife buys shoes or a purse, I get a new shooter????


----------



## VAshooter

Welcome aboard ghorn. I hope Christmas is good to you and your wife.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

I think I currently have 48 frames but have had many more over the last few years. I'm grateful that my wife is fine with my collection. She understands that I enjoy slingshots a lot and that I work extra for my play money. As long as I am not leaving them lying around everywhere we are good.


----------



## NZ_Looper

This is how many I've got atm but...


----------



## devils son in law

NZ_Looper said:


> This is how many I've got atm but...


Have you ever tried Dankung frames? :wave:


----------



## NoGuarantees

Yes it is addictive. I personally do not think it is grounds for divorce, but my two ex-wives are bound to disagree! You see, those shiny little buckles on top of their shoes were such irresistible targets!

Edited for content.


----------



## fred45

"they are for the kids, Honey, honest"


----------



## NZ_Looper

devils son in law said:


> NZ_Looper said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how many I've got atm but...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried Dankung frames? :wave:
Click to expand...

Dankung actually mean Slingshot in chinese, so wich Dankung frames are you talking? ^_^


----------



## NZ_Looper

fred45 said:


> "they are for the kids, Honey, honest"


I am 41 years old and still skate so that make me a Big Kid..lolz


----------



## Toolshed

Back in topic. How many of you have seen Greywolf's collection????? Hayzoos that is impressive!!!!

As for myself, I got Flipgun's back here, Wife has her collections i don't fuk with and I have my collections she doesn't fuk with. I

I don't have a huge collection as most of mine come from my casting trades and those are kinda few between. So they and the extra time spent aren't really call that much.


----------



## pariana

All slingshots are different like Guns. No wonder you want to try out some.


----------



## crypter27

20180517 122006




__
crypter27


__
May 17, 2018











  








20180517 122025




__
crypter27


__
May 17, 2018








*I made these new scrapper frames recently! *


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yes and yes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27

Mojave Mo said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


*I never used Tapa talk before? :iono:** :iono:*


----------



## Jonesy22

You can never have enough!


----------



## birdmove

I only have four.


----------



## Bama Murdock

Ha...... I have mine delivered while the ol' lady is gone. I've just started and I've already ordered 5 different production slingshots, gotten em in, and have been wearing them out. Already having a slight obsession with figuring out which person on here to order some customs from. I'm sure I'll be whittling away on some natural ones soon. Good cheap hobby to have and to have fun with. Post pics of your natural ones you're working on.


----------

